# Temp-Ordner Größe beschränken



## Robert Steichele (2. August 2004)

Ist es möglich unter W2K die Größe des Temp-Ordners zu beschränken? Der Rechner ist in einem Netzwerk, evtl. kann dies auch über Gruppenrichtlinien geschehen.


----------



## Radhad (3. August 2004)

Das hat mit den Gruppenrichtlinien wenig am Hut. Einfach manuell den Inhalt löschen, fertig. Ich wüsste keine Lösung das zu beschränken aus Windows auf eine kleine Partition zu installieren...


MfG Radhad


----------



## Ben Ben (3. August 2004)

oder du probierst es mit einem Script welches über den Scheduler gesteuert wird und 1x pro Tag oder so läuft. Dann kannst du zumindest dann Daten löschen, wenn eine bestimmte grösse erreicht ist.


----------

